#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Βιοκλιματικός σχεδιασμός >  > > >  >  >  Συστήματα δόμησης ICF SYSTEM (θερμομονωμένα καλούπια οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος)

## Dimitris-Xios

Έχει δουλέψει κάποιος συνάδελφος με αυτό το υλικό? 
Σκέφτομαι να χτίσω με αυτό το σπίτι μου.
Από μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο , μόνο θετικά βρήκα.
Ίσως παίζει ρόλο και το γεγονός ότι απεχθάνομαι το Μπετό...αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι καιρός να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά και να αφήσουμε πια στην άκρη μια τεχνολογία 150+  ετών .

----------

